# Great Northern Ghost recurve, 60" 61@27



## Apex Predator (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm gonna try this again! 

This is a fine bow that has been used but not abused.  A few handling marks, but still in fine shape.  Deer skin grip.  She is marked 62@26, but weighs 61@27 according to my scales.  Looks like osage in the riser, and stained red elm limbs.  A really fine shooter!

I need $250 + shipping.

I will consider trades for another ligher 50s style recurve, or a short hybrid style longbow.  Looking to stay in the 50-55# range.  What do you have?


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 3, 2009)

Sold pending payment.


----------

